# MCVoice MV-600 Obscure Amp !



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Skimming through eBay and found this no name, rare obscure McVoice MV-600 
old school Amplifier. Anyone have any info on it ?
Looks like an old Zapco Z220 amp design.

eBay Link

some pics



















































Here's another amp they made - McVOICE MV-CA-2400


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like mid-80's flea market stuff to me.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^ This,


----------

